# Shiras Moose



## BackyardTrailCamera (Mar 18, 2021)

Did you know that Utah only has one of the 4 moose species? We have the Shiras moose!
What is a Shiras Moose? - Backyard Trail Camera


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea, we know bruh. Too bad they outlawed trail cameras...joke of a law.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Yea, we know bruh. Too bad they outlawed trail cameras...joke of a law.


Trail cameras are not outlawed, just using them in a certain timeframe...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nope...no change in use of trail cameras.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

A Møøse once bit my sister


----------

